# What you do for dripping wet finish



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

What do you use and feel free to post any wet look pics need some tips on products


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=320777


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Briliant shots there and the rear quarter looks great in those shots did u use a glaze on there buddy


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

No mate the paint was cleansed with a an abrasive cleaner prior to waxing.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Glaze and wax. 

Lime prime or Prima Amigo followed by a colour charged wax. 
Gonz.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

BlackHole and Illusion is my number 1 choice.



Full thread here.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=313740


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

I love poorboys black hole, I have no pictures.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I found blackhole terrible to use theres so much better out there.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Top work Aaron:thumb:


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Here is mine with wolfs body guard on


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

I have swissvax onyx woupd I get good results from blackhole underneath it


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

AaronGTi said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=320777


Any ideas how that bmd sirius dark compares to bouncers Ctr in terms if wetness? For example, which gives a wetter finish


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

For me after correction with m101 and m205, my finish looked nice but I did a few passes with carpro reflect and the paint was transformed to a deep wet look




[/URL

picture 1 how it started
picture 2 after m101 and m205 bright and relective but a little sterile
picture 3 after a couple of passes with reflect, to me its given depth and wetness


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

prima amigo & ads obsidian wax
:thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Finish the car then keep soaking it. 

Best wet finish it will be wet aslong as u keep the water flowing


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

For me, the wet look comes from using a good finishing polish like Sonax Perfect Finish.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry for the poor quality pic. Not really one for taking pics. Taken using the iPhone.










e250, washed practically everyday, and currently wearing about 8 coats of C2v3.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

8 coats! :doublesho


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

None, you need to do a complete wet sand on the paint to level up than a very intensive 5 too 6 machine polish stage, then you will have a dripping wet looking paintwork expect hardwork and graft, no product will match this you have to start from the base and workup and excel the products on top will maintain and will be the pinnacle for finishing on 1% of the overall finish.


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> None, you need to do a complete wet sand on the paint to level up than a very intensive 5 too 6 machine polish stage, then you will have a dripping wet looking paintwork expect hardwork and graft, no product will match this you have to start from the base and workup and excel the products on top will maintain and will be the pinnacle for finishing on 1% of the overall finish.


So unless I wetsand I cant get wet look but surely if the paint already flat I could or are you saying it will still need wetsanding


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

machine polishing will get a wet look, saying it would need wetsanding and umpteen polishing stages is just OTT..


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Only the wing done, But thats no LSP, corrected using fg400 and finished using 85re.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

nice!


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

waqasr said:


> Only the wing done, But thats no LSP, corrected using fg400 and finished using 85re.


Wow that is exactly whT I want im gonna do my girlfriends car its a punto evo sporting 1.4T with black paint and red flake that pops in the sunlight I wanna make it look like that what will you top it with


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

No lsp on. Enough said


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

machine polishing will get good wet look, then to ad to it you need to use an oil based glaze and a oil heavy wax. Imo polymer glazes and lsp's dont give the same wetness


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Another example of what's achievable polishing before any LSP.

Haven't posted this for some time....see if you can spot the ghost!


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

adamvr619 said:


> Wow that is exactly whT I want im gonna do my girlfriends car its a punto evo sporting 1.4T with black paint and red flake that pops in the sunlight I wanna make it look like that what will you top it with


Later on it was topped with dodo juice supernatural hybrid. One of the best waxes for the money imo.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Is the ghost to the right of the head light? Creepy lol.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Guitarjon said:


> Is the ghost to the right of the head light? Creepy lol.


:thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Collinite 476


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

you guys are doing the "wet" look all wrong. heres how:






(sorry )

_____________________________

On a more serious note. a good polish should get you most of the way there. its been saidd many times, and it is indeed true - "its all in the prep". then top with a good oily glaze (Meguiars #7 show car wax is excellent for this, but also has poor durability) topped with an lsp to give some durability and you will be there. heres an old bike of mine I polished just by hand with SRP, then topped with megs 7 and carpro hydro2:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

The zaino system finished off with z8 leaves a extreme wet look.SJ.


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

+1 Zaino


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Finishing Polish and R222


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

S63 said:


> Another example of what's achievable polishing before any LSP.
> Haven't posted this for some time....see if you can spot the ghost!


 Is it really a Ghost ?

Just looks like a reflection of a very old man with a camera to me, but I agree it looks spooky .....


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

GleemSpray said:


> Is it really a Ghost ?
> 
> Just looks like a reflection of a very old man with a camera to me, but I agree it looks spooky .....


the car is parked outside a 17th century manor house. Many of the staff especially the nannies believed the place was haunted, They claimed to hear a baby crying when all their children were fast asleep, also talk of rooms suddenly droping in temperature.

I use to laugh at such stuff but after looking at the photo I'd taken, it's certainly made me think.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

S63 said:


> the car is parked outside a 17th century manor house. Many of the staff especially the nannies believed the place was haunted, They claimed to hear a baby crying when all their children were fast asleep, also talk of rooms suddenly droping in temperature.
> 
> I use to laugh at such stuff but after looking at the photo I'd taken, it's certainly made me think.


I'm really scared now.SJ.


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Adams glaze then premium paste wax is an epic combo


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

theres a face inbetween the 2 houses and above it is a chubby face in the cloud :0


----------

